# Project Delivered??



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

For those of you who have been following "my project" here is the end result (well for the moment.......the nit picking adjustments requires further shopping and a trip to RLT - if he's happy to do the work -)










Due to parts shortage and attempting to find the best mix the silver/aluminium hands on the White Strela remain (the should be gilt to be oringal) and the red hand (little) for the chronograph on the Black Strela has been scraped to make it silver (not very well scraped) which gives me virtually two original Strelas.










The red/pink hue can be seen but without the photo I wouldn't have spotted it.

I decided to put it on a "Bund" (Graf) and may well put the White Strela on a Brown Graf Bund.

I'm happy although I know its not absolutley perfect...................a little "gilt/Gold" paint on the small hands on the White one would make it original and a better job of removing the red paint would make the Black one indistinguishable from a true (absolutely authentic) original. Alternatively take one of the silver hands from the white watch and swap with the red one which can be painted Gilt/Gold
























Ithink it could be said that I am pretty damn pleased!!!

In case I don't have time to post again

*Happy Christmas one and all*


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks good - well done and Happy Christmas


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You certainly see your projects through Charles. I wish I did







.

I preferred the Poljot when it had the spade hands. I think it looks a little plain without them.

What do you think







?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I preferred the Poljot when it had the spade hands. I think it looks a little plain without them.
> 
> What do you think
> 
> ...


Ian, Happy Christmas.

Know exactly what you mean and without offence to anyone I think you may be right it did look rather 'special'.........but I was trying to to put together 2 originals from available bits & pieces.

A practical downside of the original Poljot is no lume so virtually impossible to read I the dark!!

Were I ever lucky enough to find another Poljot with the full set of spade hands I wouldn't change it but then I would already be in the very fortunate position of owning one in orginal spec..............

You gotta try these things to find out what you really like/think!!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well done mate-two gorgeous watches there and i for one would not be able to decide which one to strap on-it would probably have to be one on each wrist









once again,great job









regards,john.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bareges said:


> You gotta try these things to find out what you really like/think!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

I don't mind making changes to my watches as long as they can be reversed without causing damage to the watch and distress to me














.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

"Thank you all for your very favourable comments - makes it all seem so much more worthwhile when knowledgeable enthusiasts are in favour of one's ideas/projects.

The more I think about it the more I like Ian's idea of a white (Poljot) Strela 3017 with a 'full set' of original Black (Sekonda) 3017 hands - but I am not about to change mine back!!"

Hopefully posted to the correct message now .................... might even make sense in context!!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow! excellent results and great to see two great watches looking youthful again

Do not worry about the subdial hands - these are very common and you should be able to find some (I may have one or two lying around)

however just swap the ones from the other (the older strela should have gilt or red subdial hands)

Happy new year!

dave


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Happy Christmas and New Year.

Thank you for your comments and enthusiasm.

I am proposing to send Roy a couple of my 'old' Vostoks in the New Year for re-luming so I could include the Strelas and ask that 'subdial' hand/s are swapped and the White watch's ones gilted.

Wishing you and the family all the best for 2006


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

charles, i don't think roy does reluming jobs, i think it's bry1975 that you'll need, and take my word, he does an excellent job









regards,john.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> charles, i don't think roy does reluming jobs, i think it's bry1975 that you'll need, and take my word, he does an excellent job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not wanting to take business away from roy but I'm sure bry can swap the hands too...


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

johnbaz, Xantiagib,

Happy New Year to you. Apologies for delay in responding.

Thank you for the information............Roy most likely has his hands full with his 'new' Moonphase Chronograph project - apart from year end sale - so probably wouldn't object too strongly.


----------

